# need some help choosing a smoker



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

ive been looking at a 20x40 party gator with a square firebox. do yall think i should get locking wheels? i had a chance to roll around some pits in the klose showroom and they rolled very easily. i dont want my pit to move anytime i bump into it. 

im just about set on a gator, but has anyone tried lonestar grillz? i can get more for my money from lonestar, but i feel like you get what you pay for with custom pits like these. 

thanks


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## jpintx (May 1, 2011)

check out Klose smokers, heavy metal, high quality, square fire boxes.

www.bbqpits.com/ oops, just noticed you are looking at a Klose.....the best in my opinion


----------



## beto2323 (Jul 8, 2010)

Rjackh, if you got any questions call or email Ritch at gator pit. Their customer service is awesome. I was also a little nervous dropping that amount of money on a pit but after visiting their facility and speaking with Ritch my mind was made up. I ordered my party gator a month ago and can hardly wait. You can also find a world of info on the gator pit forum at www.gatorpit.net/forum/


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Love Klose pits. I am sure they can install some wheel stops for you when they build it. I would be more concerned with metal thickness, build quality, design and fire regulation than how much it rolls around. My Bandera doesn't roll around much at all but is a piece of ****.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

i had been set on a klose for over a year while i was looking around. i finally got around to visiting the gator pit facility and quickly changed my mind. the pits are just as well made but you get more features for the same price. 

beto2323-what all features did you order with your party gator? did you get a sq or round firebox? what about tuning plates?


----------



## beto2323 (Jul 8, 2010)

I did a bunch of research on the gator pit forum and it helped me decide on features I wanted. The main thing everyone recommended was upgrading to the 24" pipe (which I did). I did order the tuning plates as well. I'm hoping to maintain as even a temperature possible across the pit and not have to worry so much about moving meat in and out of hot spots throughout the cook. But some people like to utilize their hot and cool spots on the pit so on a 40" main chamber I guess it's just personal preference. According to Ritch the round fireboxes are easier to maintain and last longer then the square fireboxes. So I went round. I also got a wider 14"stainless steel drop down front shelf which was highly recommended by gator pit owners. Having a solid front shelf prevents drippings from getting on your patio or concrete when you slide out the main chamber grill. The solid shelf being stainless just makes it much easier to clean. Once again I've gotten this info from the gator pit forum and in speaking with Ritch and suggest you do the same. In the end, the best thing about ordering a custom pit is that YOU get to decide what you do or do not want. Man I can't wait til I get mine!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i got a "texas best pit". 20" and love it. a little on the expensive side but well worth it. guy in kemha off 518 sells them.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a couple friends with Klose pits...they love them.
But - after seeing my barrell smoker (Google "UDS" smoker) and how well it works several of them are kicking themselves in the rear for spending SO much money!! But...the Klose pits are AWESOME.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

anyone have experience with lonestargrillz? im trying to find a quality 24" smoker in my budget, lonestargrillz seems to be the only way.


----------



## Wolfmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Would you consider buying a custom build smoker?? I build smokers and grills as a hobby. All my builds are made from 3\8" pipe or thicker. I can send you some pictures if you are interested. If you are in the Houston area you could come by and take a look. I have a 20"X36" I am finishing right now and have a 24"X36" for sale now. I add a picture of the finished smoker.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wolfmann, what do you charge for your pits? I'm in the market for a new one as well. Shoot me a PM if you wish. You don't have your PM turned on.


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

As far as lonestar grillz goes I would suggest them over the others you have mentioned. Currently Chris is building me an all gas catering setup with 2 steak grills, an oven, and adding a large fryer to it, and he has been wonderful to work with. I tried all the names you have mentioned and apparently me looking to spend 10k+ wasn't enough to gain their interest. Chris has treated me the way I treat my customers and in my opion I am getting way more pit for the money I am spending with him versus what I would have gotten from the other guys. Heck he has been working on it for a couple weeks and is way further ahead of what I anticipated him doing.


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

Texas Original Pit stocks over 30 pits including trailer pits and 
rentals NO BBQ PIT BACK ORDERS or time building !!!!

www.TexasOriginalPits.com


----------

